# Heat in my Maxima.



## SwedMaxima94 (Aug 22, 2004)

The heat in my car is to slow, the engine is worm, but not in the car.
I thought that the airfilter is stucked, but I can't find the filter? Where is it on my Maxima 94? And if somebody have outher tips beside the filter please let me know!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

try flushing the heater core out as well...

on the firewall, you'll see two hoses going into the heater core. pull those off and blast the crap out of them with high veolicty water (not high pressure, high velocity! it's only designed for about 35psi!)

flush it forward and backward for several minutes until you clean all the junk out, then put the hoses back on and see how it works.

also make sure the lever on the far left on your A/C controls is set to blow warm air, not cool.


----------

